# Auch ein kleiner Teich für mich



## smallfreak (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gartenteich Freunde,

als letzten Herbst noch einmal die Bagger durch unseren neuen Garten gegraben haben, haben wir uns bei der Gelegenheit auch einen kleinen Teich ausbaggern und anlegen lassen. Das haben Profis gemacht. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das technisch korrekt gemacht wurde. "einrichten" muss ich natürlich selber.

  
Das Bild ist vom Oktober, als frisch gefüllt wurde. Das Wasser ist mittlerweile klar.

Es ist eher eine Minimalversion mit ca 18m² Fläche und ca 80cm tief. Momentan sieht das noch ein wenig nackt aus, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das Grünzeug gut anwächst und sich vermehrt. Zumindest hat fast alles den Winter überstanden und gut ausgetrieben.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der ganze Pflanzbereich von der Kante bis zum Steinkreis in ein paar Jahren dicht bewachsen sein wird. Unter dem hier so steril wirkenden Schotter ist ein passender Untergrund zum Wurzeln.

Der große Stein im Hintergrund ist ein "Plätscherstein" mit Pumpe, der Überlauf unter dem Stein auf dem die beiden Topfpflanzen stehen.

Mittlerweile habe ich schon etliche __ Schlammschnecken gefunden, kleine __ Schwimmkäfer und jede Menge Wasserflöhe.

Jetzt steht der Sommer vor der Tür und ich überlege, ob ich zu Beginn der Mückensaison ein paar __ Moderlieschen einsetzen soll, ehe ich hier eine Brutstation aufmache. Eigentlich wollte ich ein oder zwei Jahre warten, bis das ganze mehr wie ein Teich und weniger wie ein Planschbecken aussieht, weil es aktuell kaum Verstecke und nur wenig natürliches Futter gibt.


----------



## krallowa (3. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen,

du schreibst von Profis die den Teich gebaut haben.
Ich sehe allerdings ein großes Problem darin, das dein Wasser auch da bleibt wo es sein soll, im Teich nämlich.
Wie stellt sich die Kapillarsperre bei dir dar?
Du schreibst von passendem Untergrund zum Wurzeln, also auch passend um Wasser zu ziehen.
Wie tief ist der Randbereich und wie groß der Bereich mit 80cm Tiefe?
Du schreibst von einem Überlauf, leitest du Regenwasser ein oder wozu ist dieser definierte Überlauf?
Viel Kies, gleich schwierig sauber zu halten, sehe ich bei mir (leider).
MfG
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Smallfreak, 
nicht böse sein, aber Dein Teich ist für mich einfach nur eine Steinwüste mit Wasser drin ---- noch 
Ehe Du überhaupt an __ Moderlieschen denkst, solltest Du erst einmal Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen . 
Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut usw.  Wenn Du keinen Filter planst, würde ich auch keine Fische einsetzen.
Denk bitte drann, aus 10 Moderlieschen werden irgendwann hunderte. 
Außerdem sieht es aus, als wenn Dein Teich voll in der Sonne liegt, ohne Beschattung bekommst Du garantiert irgendwann
eine Algenplage.


----------



## Tanny (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Smallfreak,

 von mir auch herzlich willkommen im Forum

Ich gebe Dir Recht, der Teich sieht noch sehr kahl aus.....
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn er eingewachsen ist, wird er ein richtig kleines Idyll sein 

Technisch (Kapillarsperre und so) kann ich dazu nichts sagen - ich habe soetwas alles nicht.
Da werden Dir die anderen Profis mehr zu sagen können.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst einmal zügig ganz viele Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen und eine großzügige
Randbepflanzung vornehmen (auslichten kannst Du später immer noch, wenn es zu viel wird).

Sicher für das Wasserklima nicht uniteressant und gleichzeitig auch optisch ein Hingucker wäre,
wenn Du einen großen, toten Ast ins Wasser beförderst, der teilweise über und teilweise unter
Wasser liegt.

Vielleicht magst Du Dir mal meine Tümpeldokumentation anschauen (link ist unter diesem Beitrag (alte Güllesilos als Naturtränke)) - meine
Tümpel sahen anfangs noch kahler aus, als Dein Teich im Moment.

Parallel würde ich am Besten nach Süden hinter der Steinkante zügig  etwas größere, schnellwüchsige
und gut schnittverträgliche Büsche oder Bäume setzen, damit Du möglichst sofort auch eine
Teilbeschattung hast. .....

Ausserdem hat ganz altuell Patrick hier einen neuen Teich gebaut und im letzten Teil des Threads
kannst Du sehr schön die "Erstbepflanzung" sehen und erkennen, dass da ein relativ
großer Erstbesatz stattgefunden hat:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tinky (3. Juni 2015)

Hi!
je nachdem wie der Rest des Gartens aussieht kann so ein "Kiesteich" doch ganz passend sein!
Ich finde wenn die Pflanzen in Gang gekommen sind kann das doch sehr schön werden.
Nur befürchte ich im Laufe der Zeit wirst Du fluchen weil der Kies schlecht zu reinigen ist.
Ein Bekannter hat so einen Teich in vergleichbarer Art. Der hat aber auch KEINE Fische - und ich befürchte auch keine anderen Wasserlebewesen im Teich. Der kippt da alle paar Wochen Grünbelagsentferner rein (oder vergleichbare Chemie)...Ergebnis: keine Algen...kaum Schmutz...kein Leben.
Frage mich wie die Pflanzen das schaffen aber er ist zufrieden.
Wenn Du Fische einsetzt, der Teich in der Sonne liegt und nach und nach Nährstoffe anfallen wirst Du vielleicht auch über einen Filter nachdenken müssen... oder Du verabschiedest Dich vom "sauberer Kiesteich- Gedanken" 

Ich würde den Teich stärker bepflanzen und sich erstmal selber überlassen (ohne Fische) Wenn es unbedingt Fische sein müssen dann gaaaanz kleine 
Grüße


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo smallfreak,
setze doch einfach mal ein aktuelles Bild deines Teiches ein. Dann kann man den Zustand des Teiches sicherlich besser beurteilen.
Der Besatz mit Fischen sollte auf keinen Fall zu früh geschehen...und erst recht nicht wegen der Mückenlarven. In einem gut eingefahrenen Teich mit entsprechender Fauna hast du auch ohne Fische kein Mückenproblem.
Nach deinem geposteten Foto zu urteilen fehlen Unmengen von Pflanzen...als Uferbepflanzung und als submerse Bepflanzung. Das wäre für __ Moderlieschen die Hölle.
Der grobe Kies ist nicht das beste Pflanzsubstrat. Alles wird viel länger dauern und viele Pflanze kommen mit diesem Substrat nicht zurecht.
Besser wäre es den Kies, zumindest teilweise, durch ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch zu ersetzen.
Aber vorerst: neue Fotos.
petra


----------



## smallfreak (3. Juni 2015)

Danke für Eure raschen Antworten. Ja, es sieht noch ein wenig kahl aus, das soll so nicht bleiben. 

  

Der Teich ist auch keine Kies Wüste, sondern das Bodensubstrat ist mit grobem Kies abgedeckt. Nur kann man das jetzt nicht mehr sehen. Hätte ich eigentlich geschrieben. Der Mittenteil ist gemauert damit in der Mitte freie Wasserfläche bleibt und die Pflanzen nicht irgendwann alles zu wuchern. Es ist zumindest geplant, den ganzen Bereich zwischen Wall und Zentrum zu begrünen.

Sehr viel anders als im ersten Bild sieht der Teich im Moment nicht aus. Das Grünzeug hat nach der Winterruhe wieder erst langsam zu wachsen begonnen. Zwei Stöckchen mit __ Wollgras haben aber schon geblüht. Das Gras ist in unserer teils sumpfigen Gegend heimisch.

Meine Frau hat heute in einem besonderen Eifer versucht die paar wenigen Blätter mit dem Kescher aus dem Teich zu fischen. Dabei hat sie eine dünne Schicht an hellgrauem  Schlamm aufgewirbelt, so dass das Wasser momentan etwas milchig ist, also ganz ähnlich wie auf dem Bild :-( Wir haben uns geeinigt, dass ein paar Blätter nicht schaden und wir dem Teich ein wenig Ruhe gönnen. Bis morgen sollte das wieder klar sein, dann mach ich ein Bild.

Schatten hat es noch nicht viel. Bei uns ist alles noch sehr klein. Bäume und Büsche inklusive. Aber irgendwann muss man ja anfangen, wenn man später wucherndes Grünzeug haben will. Es kann nicht jeder in eine frisch renoviertes Landhaus mit Altbaum Bestand ziehen. 

Dann lasse ich das erst mal mit den __ Moderlieschen, bis mein Wasserloch mehr nach Teich aussieht. Es soll mal eher in die Richtung gehen, darf aber ruhig noch mehr zu wachsen:








> Vielleicht magst Du Dir mal meine Tümpeldokumentation anschauen (link ist unter diesem Beitrag (alte Güllesilos als Naturtränke)) - meineTümpel sahen anfangs noch kahler aus, als Dein Teich im Moment.
> 
> Parallel würde ich am Besten nach Süden hinter der Steinkante zügig etwas größere, schnellwüchsige
> und gut schnittverträgliche Büsche oder Bäume setzen, damit Du möglichst sofort auch eine
> Teilbeschattung hast. .....


Erstaunlich, wie sich so ein Gewässer in ein paar Jahren verändern kann. Schnell wachsende Büsche oder Bäume im Süden geht leider gar nicht. Das hätte ich dann direkt vor der Terrasse. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer, sonst hätten wir vielleicht einen anderen Platz für den Teich ausgesucht. Da hätte die Beratung statt "wo wollen sie das haben" auch "da würde es 'teichtechnisch' optimal sein" lauten können. Das Gelände ist etwas geneigt und an der Stelle war eine natürliche __ Senke an der sowieso immer das Wasser steht, weil in unserem Lehmboden nichts abläuft.

Aber so ist es nun mal und ich werde das Beste daraus machen. Das Wort lautet nicht "Problem" sondern "Herausforderung".


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Juni 2015)

Wegen der Herausforderung Abschattung fallen mir spontan zwei Möglichkeiten ein.
Zum einen an das süd-ost bis südwestliche Ufer hohe Stauden wie __ Mädesüß und __ Blutweiderich setzen, die spenden wenigstens ein bisschen Schatten, verstellen zwar ihrerseits den direkten Blick aufs Wasser, sehen aber dafür gut aus. Im Winter verschwinden diese Pflanzen völlig um im Frühling neu auszutreiben. Sie wachsen also quasi mit der Sonneneinstrahlung. Ob das reicht, müsste man dann halt in der Praxis beurteilen.
Zum anderen kann man auch die Wasseroberfläche direkt abschatten mit entsprechenden Schwimmblattpflanzen wie __ Seekanne, Teich- oder Seerose, __ Wasserknöterich oder schwimmendem __ Laichkraut.
Wenn sich in der tiefen Zone  erst mal __ Hornblatt oder __ Tausendblatt ausbreiten, gibt es in diesem "Unterwasserwald" natürlivh auch schattigere und kühlere Bereiche. Solange keine Fische im Teich sind, sehe ich die volle Sonne erst mal nicht als so problematisch. Algenblüten muss man dann aber auch mögen


----------



## smallfreak (4. Juni 2015)

So, ich bin euch noch aktuelle Bilder schuldig. Die dünnen Stengel heben sich bei der Beleuchtung momentan vom Schotter nicht gut ab.
      
Ein paar Fadenalgen habe ich an der kleinen Teichrose, die fische ich ab und zu heraus, es ist noch kein Problem. 

In der Mittagshitze habe ich heute 24° gemessen. Wenn das das ganze Jahr über so bleiben würde, könnte ich Guppies einsetzen 

Unter dem Steinhaufen im Vordergrund verbirgt sich das Ansaugrohr für den Plätscherstein. Das ist eine kleine Zisterne aus einem Sicker Rohr mit ca 25cm Durchmesser. Das Rohr ist noch einmal mit dem dicken Vlies bedeckt. Auf dem Vlies ist die Erde und darauf der Schotter. Das von der Pumpe angesaugte Wasser muss also durch alle Bodenschichten und das Vlies. Die Konstruktion wird sich vermutlich nicht als vollwertiges Filter qualifizieren, aber ein bisschen wird es vielleicht helfen.

Ich muss mal abwarten was aus den Pflänzchen mal wird wenn sie groß sind. Ich habe leider nicht gefragt was da gesetzt wurde. Eventuell könnte ich etwas dazu setzen, das hohe, dichte Stengel macht, __ Rohrkolben vielleicht.

Ab Juni wird's aber mit Beschattung generell schwer, weil die Sonne so hoch steht, dass auch bei hoch wachsenden Pflanzen die Schatten nur sehr kurz sind.


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2015)

Na also bitte...du hast doch genug Platz drum herum.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein oder zwei Bäumchen zur Beschattung. Übergangsweise könntest du auch ein Sonnensegel anschaffen.
petra


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal __ Schwertlilien einsetzen ,die wachsen relativ schnell und Hoch,was auch noch schnell wächst ist zb. Wolfstrapp und __ Blutweiderich.
Wenn ich mir dein Teichlein so anschaue ,bin ich froh das ich kein Profie bin ,aber wie alles im Leben ist auch dies Geschmacksache 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## smallfreak (4. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal __ Schwertlilien einsetzen ,die wachsen relativ schnell und Hoch,was auch noch schnell wächst ist zb. Wolfstrapp und __ Blutweiderich.


Ein paar der Pflänzchen sehen schon so aus, als ob aus ihnen mal Schwertlilien werden möchten. Blutweiderich scheint mir jedenfalls ein hübsches Gemüse zu sein. Das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


> Wenn ich mir dein Teichlein so anschaue ,bin ich froh das ich kein Profie bin ,aber wie alles im Leben ist auch dies Geschmacksache


Es ist mein erster und vermutlich letzter Garten sowie mein erster und wahrscheinlich letzter Teich. Ich bin kein Biologe oder Landwirt, habe nicht Teichwirtschaft studiert und bin in der Stadt aufgewachsen. Das "Teichlein" war nicht das zentrale Gestaltungselement in den Plänen unseres Landschaftsarchitekten (uuups, hatte ich ja gar keinen  ). Insofern ist zu erwarten, dass nicht alles auf den ersten Versuch optimal läuft. Da auf einem erheblichen Teil des Grundstückes zudem die Rohre für den Flächenkollektor der Wärmepumpe verlegt sind, kann ich nicht an beliebigen Stellen tiefe Löcher in den Boden buddeln oder tief wurzelnde Bäume setzen.

Leider kann ich manche Dinge nicht vorher fragen, wenn ich nicht weiß, dass ich das hätte fragen sollen.  Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum man eine Arbeit manchmal von einem Profi erledigen lässt. Wenn das Gewässer also den gestrengen Ansprüchen der erfahrenen Hobby-Teichologen nicht entspricht, werde ich damit leben müssen. 

Bevor ich aber anfange große Bäume "kreuzwild" in den Rasen zu setzen, nur damit die 18m² Wasser schön schattig zu liegen kommen, sehe ich mir mal ein wenig an, wie sich das entwickelt. Pflanzen wachsen nicht über's Wochenende und das muss sich auch nicht bis zum Herbst in ein blühendes und wucherndes Biotop verwandeln. Das würde an dieser Stelle auch ein wenig unpassend wirken.

Meine Ausgangfrage (Fische oder nicht) wurde ja mittlerweile mit einem klaren NEIN! beantwortet. Ich bin kein Tierquäler, werde also von Fischbesatz bis auf Weiteres absehen. Vielen Dank auch für die vielen wertvollen Tips zur Beschattung und weiteren Bepflanzung. Da werde ich sicher einiges umsetzen, aber wie ein afrikanisches Sprichwort sagt:


> Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht.


Das ist ein längerfristiges Projekt und wenn das in fünf Jahren immer noch nicht vernünftig aussieht und funktioniert, denke ich über einen Plan-B nach.


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2015)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Das ist ein längerfristiges Projekt


Na also...dann doch mal 'nen Baum.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2015)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Dann lasse ich das erst mal mit den __ Moderlieschen,


Würde dir zu Regenbogenelritzen raten. Findest du hier im Lexikon.
Vermehren sich normalerweise in DE nicht. Sind Klein und schick. Machen ab und zu einen auf Rot und sind sonst ähnlich wie Moderlieschen.

Einzige Nachteil ist, die sind geringfügig teurer als Moderlieschen.

http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogen_shiner_-_notropis_chrosomus.html

Der WP-3D verschickt die auch.  Im nächsten Frühjahr so 10-20 Stück.

Dieses Jahr wurde ich mich in deiner Stelle erst mal durch die Blühten der Pflanzen von
http://www.nymphaion.de   (Der hat nicht nur Seerosen)
* defekter Link entfernt *

Mein Tipp. Nimm nur Pflanzen welche schön Blühen. Grün sind die meisten die meiste Zeit im Jahr. 

Bezüglich Abschattung.....mach dir erst einen Kopf wenn es wirklich Probleme gibt. Viele Pflanzen ist viel wichtiger. Zur Sichtseite eher die kleinen und nach Hinten eher die Großen.
Bei der Bestellung gleich aufschreiben wie groß die Pflanzen werden. Steht im Text.

Dann lieber die Pflanzen nicht wild mixen, wenn du mehre von einer Sorte nimmst sondern lieber neben einander. Wenn du mit Gartengestaltung noch nix am Hut hattest erscheint mir diese einfache Regel als Sinnvoll.


----------



## pema (5. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann lieber die Pflanzen nicht wild mixen, wenn du mehre von einer Sorte nimmst sondern lieber neben einander


Solitärpflanzen (das sind dann meist die Hingucker, die größer werden, einfach viel Platz brauchen oder besonders eindrucksvoll sind) pflanzt man - wie der Name schon sagt: als Einzelpflanze.
Andere Pflanzen (auch __ Bodendecker) pflanzt man üblicherweise in Dreier- oder Fünfergruppen. Aber *nicht* nebeneinander (also in Reihe), sondern etwas versetzt. Eben so als Kleingruppe - nicht als Warteschlange.
Alle Pflanzen blühen im Laufe des Jahres: manche auffälliger, andere eher dezent. Ich versuche da immer eine Mischung herzustellen. Wenn alles nur rot, gelb, blau, violett und dann noch schlimmstenfalls zur selben Zeit blüht, hat man für zwei Wochen im Jahr einen bunten Teich - und danach herrscht die Einöde. Also: wenn auf blühende Pflanzen Wert gelegt wird: auf die Blühzeiten achten.
Ansonsten finde ich, dass es sehr viele Pflanzen gibt, die allein durch ihre Blattform oder -farbe schön sind. (All die __ Farne z.B.). Solche Pflanzen (die im Normalfall eher dezent blühen) in Kombination mit Blühpflanzen ergeben das ganze Jahr über einen schönen Eindruck.
petra


----------



## Ida17 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Ich finde deinen Teich echt schön, klar ist alles immer eine Geschmackssache  der graue Kies eignet sich wunderbar für einen kleinen "Steingarten", vielleicht kommst du an ein paar schöne Sandsteinblöcke oder Lava/Tuffgestein. Schichten man diese an ein paar Stellen auf, können sich viele Tiere dort verstecken. Und nebenbei können sich dort auch interessante Pflanzen wie Sukkulenten und Fette Henne breit machen  

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

PS: ist man einmal mit dem Teichvirus infiziert worden, gibt es keine Heilmethode


----------



## smallfreak (19. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht schadet eine Ergänzung nach ein paar Jahren "Wildwuchs" nicht. Die ursprüngliche Schotterwüste hat sich gut verwachsen. __ Wollgras, Pfefferminz __ Lilien.

Die Seerose hat den Teichgrund in Beschlag genommen und bildet Höhlen im Wurzelstock in denen sich __ Molche und allerlei Wassertiere scheinbar wohl fühlen. Molch Nachwuchs habe ich noch keinen durchgebracht. Da sind einfach zu viele Libellenlarven im Teich. Die werden ja auch fast so groß wie die Molche und sind immer hungrig.

Medium 33252 anzeigenMedium 33253 anzeigen


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2022)

Schön für uns das du mal zeigst wie sich alles entwickelt hat.
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das ich schon seit 2013 hier schreibe.....nächstes Jahr werde ich 10.


----------



## smallfreak (20. Juni 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schön für uns das du mal zeigst wie sich alles entwickelt hat.


Wie mal jemand geschrieben hat: Wenn der Teich einmal angelegt ist, braucht man ihn nur in Ruhe zu lassen, dann wird das schon. Viel Pflege brauch es nicht. Insofern gibt es hier wenig zu fragen oder zu berichten.

Aber so klein er ist, er ist jeden Tag ein Quell der Freude. Der Plätscher-Stein macht schöne Bach Geräusche, Kleintiere wuseln im Wasser, Vögel kommen baden und trinken - wenn unser Kater anderweitig beschäftigt ist. Und keine Mühe mit Fischen. Nichts was man pflegen müsste.

Im Frühjahr schneide ich die abgestorbenen Pflanzen vom Vorjahr weg, soweit das einfach geht und fische etwas vom Schlamm heraus. Das dauert am Längsten, weil ich versuche, das ganze Getier aus dem Schlamm zu bekommen, bevor er kompostiert wird.

Die meiste Freude habe ich ja an den bunten Molchen, die sich seit ein paar Jahren einfinden.


----------



## Anja W. (21. Juni 2022)

Schöner Teich!
Ist das jetzt alles __ Wollgras drumrum? Weißt du, was die Erbauer damals als Substrat benutzt haben? Hier in den Mooren gibt es auch wild wachsendes Wollgras, weswegen ich dachte, saures torfiges Substrat wäre richtig. Es im Sumpf zu finden, haette ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich frage deshalb, weil ich auch so einen Naturteich plane, der dann aber mit seinen Pflanzen in die Heide passt.


----------



## smallfreak (21. Juni 2022)

O je, nein. Leider habe ich da keine Ahnung. Das Substrat hat aber nicht ins Wasser ausgeblutet, war also recht schwebstoffarm.

Bei den Gräsern ist es nur das __ Wollgras, das ich eindeutig identifizieren konnte. Es sind verschiedene Sorten, aber auch da weiß ich nicht was genau. Eines macht zwei verschiedene Blütenstände:

 

Das andere hat einen grob "dreiteiligen" Blütenstand. Im Oberen Drittel gehen mit etwa ein Handbreit versetzt zwei Blätter eher flach aus dem Stengel. Das gibt dem Ganzen ein "gabeliges" Aussehen. Ich muss sehen, ob ich ein Foto davon finde. Aktuell ist es abgeblüht.

Die drei Sorten machen den Großteil des grasigen Grünzeugs aus. Das Wollgras ist im Verhältnis dünner und niedriger als die meisten der anderen Stengel.

Wir haben auch Moore und sumpfige Wiesen in der Umgebung. Ich möchte aber keine Wildpflanzen entnehmen.


----------



## Anja W. (21. Juni 2022)

Wildpflanzen entnehmen geht gar nicht! Vor allem nicht in Mooren und Sümpfen. Für hier wird auch alles immer schön gekauft.


----------

